# So an odd question



## tas294 (Nov 21, 2011)

Just wondering my friend wanted to go to MFF11 as a commisar from war 40k, is that stuff allowed or is it just suiters only?


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 21, 2011)

Didn't MFF11 happen already? Like... a couple days ago?


----------



## tas294 (Nov 21, 2011)

>< damm it I ment FurCon.I was looking at the MFF11 thread before I posted.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 21, 2011)

People can dress as whatever.  Someone was jesus at mff


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 21, 2011)

I feel as long as it is anthromorphic it is good at the con. 

I mean, FurCon is a Furry con, not a normal cosplay con.

Throw on some ears or something. XD


----------



## Fay V (Nov 21, 2011)

Sparrowkin said:


> I feel as long as it is anthromorphic it is good at the con.
> 
> I mean, FurCon is a Furry con, not a normal cosplay con.
> 
> Throw on some ears or something. XD



Honestly it doesn't matter. Ive seen plenty of non Anthrocon cosplay and no one really minds. You'll get more attention as a fursuiter or by dressing to the con theme, but mostly it's just having a nice costume and playing the part that matters. If your friend wants to dress up let him. It's no big deal.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 21, 2011)

Dress as whatever. There were people in tactical gear outfits and Homestuck cosplays at MFF. Won't get as much attention as people in suits but it's all good.

EDIT: Ninja. _What Fay said._


----------



## Plantar (Nov 22, 2011)

I'd go as the Burger King. Bitches love royalty.


----------

